# RTS documentary



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2012)

Didnt want to bump an old thread (best left in peace), and nowhere else seemd right to post this, so here it is


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to be a bore, but does anyone know the tune at 23.15? Its bugging me...


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a great documentary. Be even better if they changed that bloody dreary voiceover.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 29, 2012)

Watched this the other week. My sister spotted me at 12:21 in the doc.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2012)

I was hoping for some footage of the Brixton one...I think they use a couple of seconds in a montage at the end but thats it. BUT Youtube has this:



I remember 25.30


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 7, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Sorry to be a bore, but does anyone know the tune at 23.15? Its bugging me...


Psyche (Carl Craig) - Andromeda
The documentary in the OP is on my YouTube channel BTW.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2012)

Good channel Squelch - will have a look through that - lots of great stuff 

and thanks a lot for the ID. I think I have this one on a Carl Craig comp...somewhere...


----------



## spliff (Apr 7, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a great documentary. Be even better if they changed that bloody dreary voiceover.


I thought the voiceover was alright. It was bland, flat and unemotional and given the scenes onscreen I wouldn't want anything more emotive.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2012)

spliff said:


> I thought the voiceover was alright. It was bland, flat and unemotional and given the scenes onscreen I wouldn't want anything more emotive.


I'd call it more dull and disinterested, but each to their own.


----------



## manny-p (Apr 7, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a great documentary. Be even better if they changed that bloody dreary voiceover.


agreed. wat a crap voice.


----------



## spliff (Apr 7, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd call it more dull and disinterested, but each to their own.


.... ... .. . bland, flat and unemotional and dull and disinterested is possibly better than over-excited news-speak with added jargon.


----------



## chilango (Apr 8, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Didnt want to bump an old thread (best left in peace), and nowhere else seemd right to post this, so here it is




All the 20 year anniversaries will start hitting soon...Welling, Twyford, CJB etc etc.

To think I remember the fuss made about the 20 th anniversary of 68 and the enormous impact it had on a 15 yr old me to whom it seemed a lifetime before. Wonder what will be done with the mid 90s?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

ska invita said:


> I was hoping for some footage of the Brixton one...I think they use a couple of seconds in a montage at the end but thats it. BUT Youtube has this:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 25.30



yeah that brings back a few memories! I remember 25.30 too and have some photos somewhere of it (and the rest of the day.) Will have to dig them out at some point. The best bit was a sandpit in the middle of the road outside Morleys and little kids running round with buckets & spades and no clothes on!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a great documentary. Be even better if they changed that bloody dreary voiceover.


Hmmm, that would be a good project to take on.....need a spare weekend!


----------

